# 400 decommisioned IED sniffing dogs need homes



## Chad Byerly

*Just passing this along from one of my SAR K9 colleagues.

The United States Marine Corps has around 400 IED (Improvised Explosive Device) sniffing dogs that are being decommissioned and need forever homes. They all need forever homes. Most of the dogs are breeds such as: Labradors, Belgian Malinois, Border Collies, German Shepherds & Rottweilers. 
These dogs are all incredibly well-trained. Many of them have served in war zones and are responsible for saving countless American, NATO and foreign lives.
The dogs are based in the District of Columbia (D.C.). Adoptive families must be able to travel to D.C. to pick up the dogs or arrange transport at their own expense.
Please help these war heroes get the lives they deserve.
The contact for interested adoptive families is:
Brian D. Miller PM IED Detector Dog Program 
Marine Corps Systems Command
910-652-3645 Ext-321
[email protected]
PLEASE PASS THIS ALONG IN ANY WAY POSSIBLE. THANK YOU 
*


----------



## mel boschwitz

This was verified as being not true


----------



## Chad Byerly

Thanks Mel. Do you have a link or article about this? Cheers!


----------



## Chad Byerly

Just got this from my friend:

"I emailed the address in the post and this is the response from Brian Miller:
At this time the USMC IDD program is not seeking homes to place dogs. If you are a Law Enforcement Agency, I do have dogs for transfer as working dogs. 
Sounds a little fishy......

The one time I did not confirm info as it came from a reliable source. Sorry for the confusion."


----------



## Chuck Zang

I got an e-mail from the USPCA in the last week or so. The link therein indicated, as the later post did, that the dogs are for placement with law enforcement agencies only. Evidently Uncle Sam's Misguided Children is terminating their IED detector dog program.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill Hoban

http://www.stripes.com/marine-corps-email-on-adopting-bomb-sniffing-dogs-is-a-hoax-1.193433


----------



## scott zimmerman

Obviously the article is a hoax, but I do know that a neighboring agency picked up three of the USMC SSD's a few weeks ago from NC. Evidently, they had several they were looking to place, so there might be some truth to the fact that they are adopting some dogs to LE agencies.


----------



## Guest

scott zimmerman said:


> Obviously the article is a hoax, but I do know that a neighboring agency picked up three of the USMC SSD's a few weeks ago from NC. Evidently, they had several they were looking to place, so there might be some truth to the fact that they are adopting some dogs to LE agencies.


 
This was never true and a hoax from the beginning. All services have dogs they adopt, transfer or euthanized, its procedure in the disposition instructions everyone follows....

 http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2012/10/17/marine-dogs-hoax-email/1638837


----------



## Alison Grubb

What sounds fishy?
That dogs are being transferred to other departments? It happens, especially considering the draw down.


----------

